# Transfer Qatari driving license in Dubai



## ramiloutfi

Hi Expats,

I have a question since I will be moving to Dubai very soon.

If I have a valid Qatari driving license, can I just exchange it when I go to Dubai with an Emarati one after I get my Residence Permit or do i need to take a test?

Please only reply if you are 100% sure of your answer.

Rami


----------



## rsinner

ramiloutfi said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have a question since I will be moving to Dubai very soon.
> 
> If I have a valid Qatari driving license, can I just exchange it when I go to Dubai with an Emarati one after I get my Residence Permit or do i need to take a test?
> 
> Please only reply if you are 100% sure of your answer.
> 
> Rami


An Indian colleague, with an Omani driving license had to take a test
Sorry I am not sure but I answered


----------



## Maz25

Your license has to match your passport. If they are different, you have to take lessons and a test. There are instances, depending on who you meet when you go to RTA, that they make an exception but that's actually against the RTA's policy.
Hence, in reply yo your question, no you cannot simply swap your license for a UAE license.


----------



## godenny

*100% sure*



ramiloutfi said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have a question since I will be moving to Dubai very soon.
> 
> If I have a valid Qatari driving license, can I just exchange it when I go to Dubai with an Emarati one after I get my Residence Permit or do i need to take a test?
> 
> Please only reply if you are 100% sure of your answer.
> 
> Rami


Hope Im not too late, Ive done this already so Im 100% sure (but this is the Middle East so lets say 90%! ). I moved from Qatar to Abu Dhabi. You need to take a quick driving test at the driving license dept. (I went to Muroor) and a quick "name that traffic sign" test and they will transfer it for you straight away. The driving test is literally just to make sure you can drive a car.

They will however keep your Qatar licence and you dont get it back.

Regards

Brian


----------



## Maz25

godenny said:


> Hope Im not too late, Ive done this already so Im 100% sure (but this is the Middle East so lets say 90%! ). I moved from Qatar to Abu Dhabi. You need to take a quick driving test at the driving license dept. (I went to Muroor) and a quick "name that traffic sign" test and they will transfer it for you straight away. The driving test is literally just to make sure you can drive a car.
> 
> They will however keep your Qatar licence and you dont get it back.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Brian


You have the advantage of being Irish (if your flag is correct) and hence one would assume that you would have/ had an Irish license at some point. Sometimes, if you passport and license are issued by countries that on their list (even if they do not match), there are exceptions made. I would say that if both your passport and license are not issued by a country that is on the RTA's/ Abu Dhabi Traffic Department's list, you might as well forget about it.

I've tried that before as well. I have a UK license but since I carry a Seychelles passport, I was quickly directed to the section where I needed to register for classes! They were having none of it!!


----------



## godenny

Maz25 said:


> You have the advantage of being Irish (if your flag is correct) and hence one would assume that you would have/ had an Irish license at some point. Sometimes, if you passport and license are issued by countries that on their list (even if they do not match), there are exceptions made. I would say that if both your passport and license are not issued by a country that is on the RTA's/ Abu Dhabi Traffic Department's list, you might as well forget about it.
> 
> I've tried that before as well. I have a UK license but since I carry a Seychelles passport, I was quickly directed to the section where I needed to register for classes! They were having none of it!!


It is probably the last advantage of being Irish, now that our economy is dead!ha

Its true that Irish licenses are easier to transfer, but I only gave them my Qatar license so they must have made an exception in my case.

There is no harm in trying but based on Maz's experience, I think he might be right.


----------



## ramiloutfi

Thanks guys for your response.

Brian, they are not allowed to keep your license, they should give it back. I was told that I have to do almost exactly what your saying but they cannot keep your license. I visit Doha every month and If I ever move back why should I go through the same hassle of issuing a Qatari License again?


----------

